# raker depth on baileys ripping chain



## smitty12 (Mar 24, 2007)

I would appreciate it if someone would tell me what the raker depth is supposed to be on a baileys ripping chain.

I emailed them and all they told me was that its supposed to be 5 degrees with a 7/32 file.

I have been keeping the chain sharp but I had a terrible time with a green white oak log last weekend and the raker depth is the only thing I can come up with.

I have milled a bunch of red oak and other wood with great results with a husky 385 and Alaskan. But this white oak was painfully slow.

appreciate the help.

smitty


----------



## Woodsurfer (Mar 24, 2007)

I use 404 Woodsman Pro and the raker depth is 0.035". I actually emailed them a while ago to ask. Later I noted it was written on the box! Hope it helps. The chain has worked well for me.


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Mar 24, 2007)

Any white oak I have milled so far mills slower than red oak can't give you a time number but it is slower.


----------



## flht01 (Mar 25, 2007)

smitty12 said:


> I would appreciate it if someone would tell me what the raker depth is supposed to be on a baileys ripping chain.
> 
> I emailed them and all they told me was that its supposed to be 5 degrees with a 7/32 file.
> 
> ...



As Woodsurfer said, most milling chain has the rakers set at .035".

What are you using to sharpen with, grinder or file?


----------



## smitty12 (Mar 25, 2007)

flht01 said:


> As Woodsurfer said, most milling chain has the rakers set at .035".
> 
> What are you using to sharpen with, grinder or file?



I'm using an oregon clamp on file guide and file. to sharpen.

I am only on my 4th sharpening and when I sharpen I give each blade about 10 files before moving to the next.

When I say the milling was slow I mean 2 tanks of gas to get about 15 feet on an 18 inch log.


----------



## Jim Shockey (Mar 25, 2007)

*Raker depth*

I can't say very much about filing, but ten strokes seem like an awful lot to me unless the chain has hit metal or something. Dry white oak is very hard on chains. I use PM chain to square up the chant or until the bark is all gone, then I go to a full chisel for the cutting of the boards. Different types of wood use a different grind on the chain. It is confussing at first but after a while I will use a different angle or a lower racker on different wood.


----------



## blis (Mar 25, 2007)

Jim Shockey said:


> I can't say very much about filing, but ten strokes seem like an awful lot to me unless the chain has hit metal or something. Dry white oak is very hard on chains. I use PM chain to square up the chant or until the bark is all gone, then I go to a full chisel for the cutting of the boards. Different types of wood use a different grind on the chain. It is confussing at first but after a while I will use a different angle or a lower racker on different wood.



10 strokes is too much, 2-3 strokes per teeth is the optimal when sharpening normally... different thing if you been sawing sand/dirt with it...


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 25, 2007)

It's already been said, but white oak is that much harder.

Ten strokes is too much as well. I changed the angle 5 degrees yesterday and cleaned the cutting edge with 4-5 strokes.


----------



## smitty12 (Mar 26, 2007)

as always thanks ror the help!


----------



## smitty12 (Mar 30, 2007)

well I went everywhere and couldnt find a depth guage tool for .035 so I bought the next closest which was .030. When touched up the blade with it I was sure this wasnt what was causing the poor milling speed because it was barely taking any metal off. 

But I had some time today to finish that white oak and wow..night and day. It sliced through it..no problem

I see you need to be a chain fanatic to do this milling gig . While my neighbors are on the porch having a cold one Im in my garage with a file and my saws!


----------



## Woodsurfer (Mar 30, 2007)

I too never found a .035 raker gauge. I got a regular 0.025/.03 gauge that I intend to beat (gently) with a hammer until it gets to 0.035....


----------

